# Baltic Birch Plywood



## Ray McLeod (Jul 20, 2013)

This is a pen I made from 3/4" Baltic Birch Plywood.


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 21, 2013)

That's a nice looking pen! I've got a few pieces of that stuff laying around that I need to put on pens. Looks like you beat me to it, though.


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 21, 2013)

Ray McLeod said:


> This is a pen I made from 3/4" Baltic Birch Plywood.


For the next one, cut the blank corner to corner across the grain. Then glue the good faces together and turn. You'll get a much different effect that I think you will like.


----------



## gimpy (Jul 21, 2013)

nice pen, never would have thought about doing that, good job


----------



## sbwertz (Jul 21, 2013)

Home made zebrawood :biggrin:


----------

